# Vizslas on products



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I love when I see this in a pet shop:

http://www.petworlddirect.ie/images/Products/Large/EUK804505.jpg


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

They're on Whimzees, too! This box is sitting on the front desk at my shop. =)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paragon-Whi...R-than-GREENIES-Dog-Treat-Chews-/400552307247


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I picked up this at the VET...


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't get the picture off my phone but here is the link....

http://www.pedigree.com/really-good-food/active-nutrition-for-dogs.aspx


But I like this one the best....

http://www.bowsers.com/


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Halti Harness










RuffWear dog packs show "action shots" with a Vizsla


----------

